# What should i keep?



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well im breeding My male enigma to a Blazing Blizzard and a Chocolate (tremper) albino.

Obviously ill get enigmas and normals het tremper albino,blizzard from the BB and Enigmas and normals het tremper albinos from the choccy. 

I intend to keep a male Enigma from 1 of these pairings, would it be be better to keep 1 from the enigma x BB pairing as it has 2 hets?


What would i get back from the held back Male Enigma het Blizard,Tremper Albino x BB??


Cheers


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wheaty5 said:


> What would i get back from the held back Male Enigma het Blizard,Tremper Albino x BB??
> 
> Cheers


[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Blizzard X Talbino blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Talbino normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Talbino enigma HET Blizzard.
Blizzard HET Talbino.
Talbino blizzard.
[1C]Blizzard enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino blizzard enigma.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks as usual gazz :2thumb:

Id be screwed without you haha.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Also ive never seen a Talbino blizzard enigma.

Have you got any pics of any?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a nice eye shot of a BB enigma


----------

